# Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe



## Goldbird (4. Juni 2009)

moin moin zusammen,

Vorab muss ich gestehen das ich mir noch nicht alle Einführungs- Themen durchgelesen habe, werde dieses aber die Tage nachholen. Bei dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist mir auch klar geworden warum mein jetziger Teich so aussieht wie er aussieht^^ (siehe Bild 1).

  Bild 1

Schön grün ja ich weis 

Letztes Jahr wahr der Teich noch in Ordnung, da hatte ich aber auch noch nicht so viele Kois in meinem Teich, na ja was man so viele nennt, es wahren 2 (und 5 Goldis plus 1 Stör)! Jetzt da der __ Fischreiher mir einige Fische weggefressten hat habe ich den Bestand mit Kois wieder auf 10 erhöht. Das wahr wohl zu viel für die kleine Pumpe. Das Bild ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell ich habe inzwischen noch versuche unternommen mit zusätzlichen Pflanzen und auch gegen den Bösen Vogel habe ich mir was schönes ausgedacht^^ aber das möchte ich hier besser nicht weiter Ausführen. Auch mit der jetzigen Tiefe von 65cm ist der Teich  natürlich nicht tief genug für Kois. Soviel habe ich schon mal gelesen hier im Forum.

Warum habe ich jetzt nicht weiter gelesen? Nun ja ich bin jetzt voller Tatendrang und möchte unbedingt diesen Teich komplett zerlegen und mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen (natürlich kommen noch unweigerlich ein paar neue dazu) einen neuen schönen Koiteich bauen.

Hier zu habe ich mir jetzt schon mal eine kleine Skizze gemacht und möchte, bevor ich mich weiter in die Materie vertiefe, Euren Rat einholen.

Ist dieser Teich so ausreichend ausgelegt für einen kleinen Koiteich? Ich gebe zu bedenken das mir von der Fläche her leider nicht mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht da wir nur ein kleines Grundstück bzw. Garten haben und ich auch nur diese Fläche zur Verfügung habe da hinter dem Teich unter der Rasenfläche unsere Erdwärme liegt! Ich Weiß wenn ich mich hier im Forum so umsehe dann sehe ich nur Riiiiesen Gärten mit Teichen so groß wie Fußballfeldern^^ na ja fast. Es muss doch auch möglich sein so etwas im kleinen zu realisieren. Hier nun mein erster Entwurf. Achso links in der Skizze der Schilfbereich soll mein Wasserfilter ein. Hierzu folgt noch eine genauere Planung und Skizze wie ich gedenke diesen an zu legen.

Medium 4029 anzeigen Bild 2 Medium 4028 anzeigen Bild 3

Ich weis das ganze ist nicht so einfach und ich will auch nichts über den Zaun brechen. Mit diesem Post wollte ich den Grundstein für den neuen Teich legen und in bis zum letzten Kieselstein auch vorführen und aktuell halten.

Also dann Schießt mal Los Leute 

Gruss Goldy
Und schon mal besten Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Goldy  und :willkommen (Goldi ? Komischer Name )

Schön das du *vor* Baubeginn die Fragen stellst 

Erst einmal vorweg, willst du einen Koiteich (die User hier nennen es auch Koipool) oder einen Gartenteich mit Koi drin ?
Das ist schon ein Unterschied meine ich. Ein Gartenteich regelt sehr viel über Pflanzen und Natur, bei einem Koiteich regeln wir Menschen die Natur (soweit das möglich ist). 

Ich schlage vor du schaust dir mal ein paar Useralben an und entscheidest dann was du haben möchtest.

Mal so als Hinweis: Gartenteich = Günstig, Koiteich (wegen der Technik) = Teuer

So, du bist wieder dran


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Goldvogel

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Gibbet auch 'nen richtigen Namen... 

Der Uwe hat ja nu schon nach der Teichart gefragt... 

Und wenn Koi, dann mach soweit es geht, steile Wände und lass die Zonen weg  
(  Zonen flacher als -50cm= guter Landeplatz für __ Reiher...... )


----------



## Goldbird (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Jungs und besten Dank für den netten Empfang hier 

Ja also ich hatte schon an einen Gartenteich mit Koi gedacht. Wie man an Bild 1 sieht möchten wir es schon gerne schön bunt drum herum haben (auch wenn der Teich auf dem Bild noch nicht sooo stark bepflanzt ist und das ganze eher nach Stonehenge aussieht :smoki Also ein schöner kleiner Teich mit verschiedenen Teichpflanzen drin und auch möchte ich meinen Bachlauf wieder integrieren (da muss ich am Wochenende aber erstmal schauen wie das Platzangebot nun wirklich ist und wo ich den noch unterbringen kann.

Also einen Gartenteich mit Koi; Bachlauf; Filteranlage nach dem __ Schilf Prinzip. Wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe in einem Beitrag kann ich mit einer ausreichend großen Fläche (ich habe erstmal ca 2m² eingeplant) einen Separaten Bereich bauen in dem das Wasser durch kleinen Kieselstein und Bepflanzung mit Schilf das ausreichend Filtern kann. Das würde die Technik auf das Minimum einer Ausreichend großen Pumpe beschränken die dann ausreicht für Säuberung des Wassers und Bachlauf.

Ich danke Dir für den Hinweis Olli, aber ich würde nur ungern auf die Flachwasserbereiche verzichten. Ich habe noch eine Weidezaunanlage liegen und dachte mir das ich die vielleicht geschickt platzieren kann. Ja ich weis ich habe auch schon Beiträge hier gelesen in denen diese Anlage bzw die gespannte Schnur dem Vogel nicht gut bekommen sind. Aber sicherlich geht da auch eine Lösung die uns Beide Schützt^^ Auch habe ich schon an eine Eventuelle Teilüberdachung gedacht. Ich weis es noch nicht so genau. Auf jeden Fall ist mir die Gefahr bewusst, möchte aber dennoch nicht auf diesen Flachwasser Bereich und die zugehörigen Pflanzen verzichten.

Zum Thema Steile Wände. Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, dachte aber das das zu zu viele Schwierigkeiten führen würde. Grundsätzlich bin ich diesem Gedanken nicht abgeneigt. Eher im Gegenteil, so passen mehr Kois in den Teich :hai Ich würde das eventuell so lösen das man Teilweise mit Beton arbeitet, da die Terrasse auch ziemlich dicht am neu gebauten Haus ist (Bilder kommen noch) und ich keinesfalls das Risiko eingehen möchte das da irgendwo der Boden ins rutschen kommt und dann trotz Beton das ganze noch mit einer Folie versehen (wegen der Gefahr der Risse Bildung im Beton).

Sö dann Spiele ich den Ball mal wieder zurück 

Gruss Matthias
PS: Echt coole Smilis habt ihr hier


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hmmmm 
Also du möchtest einen Koiteich mit steilen Wänden und vielen Pflanzen !

Ich glaub das wird ein längerer Thread 

Also ich sag jetzt einfach mal, dass ich die Koipoolfraktion vertrete, die andere melden sich bestimmt noch und hauen mir wieder eins auf die Mütze


----------



## Goldbird (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Huuuyy Kio.Uwe,

Hut ab, wenn ich mir so deinen Pool anschaue. Das Teil ist ja bald größer als unser Städtisches Freibad^^ Ne aber im ernst, Dein Pool gefällt mir Super. Nur haben wir nicht die Größe für eine solche Anlage auch nicht im kleinen Maßstab. Du hast einen sehr eleganten Teich, den kannst Du auch gut haben da dein Garten groß genug ist um andere Ecken schön zu bepflanzen. Ich muss versuchen das alles in meinem Teich zu vereinen. (sollte ich eines Tages zu einem Größeren Grundstück kommen mit einem Großen Garten werde ich dich als erstes konsultieren).

Ich denke da eher an die Variante von Olli. Sein Teich dürfte meinem Gedankenansatz schon sehr nahe kommen.

Ja mit den Schrägen wänden (sollte ja nur im Tiefen Bereich Anwendung finden) ist halt ne Überlegung Währe wirklich nicht schlecht da sich dadurch das Volumen verdoppeln würde.

Ich denke ich werde Morgen erstmal mein Maßband schwingen und die Skizze dann nächste Woche Aktualisieren und neue hier gewonnene Erkenntnisse mit einbringen.

Zur Info, ich Wohne in Husum und arbeite die Woche über in Hamburg 
Husum <> Hamburg ca. 170 km 
Deswegen werde ich jetzt auch ins Betchen gehen um Das Wochenende Fit zu sein 

Also besten Dank noch mal und dann bis spätestens Montag

Schönes we :cu

Gruss Matthias


----------



## stefan (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Matthias
sind ja fast Nachbarn, kannst gerne mal auf ein Kaffe bei mir vorbei kommen
und dir einen Koiteich anschauen.
Ich komme aus Eggebek.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Matthias,

herzlich willkommen, aber eines steht aufgrund Deiner
Skizze leider schon mal fest.
Für Kois ist der Teich definitiv zu klein. Ein ausgewachsener
Koi kann sich das da grade mal umdrehn. Falls Du tatsächlich
in Deinem jetzigen Teich 10 Kois und einen Stör hast
solltest Du Dich schleunigst um einen geeigneten Platz
zur Abgabe der lebendigen Tiere bemühen. Das werden die
sonst nicht lange überleben.

Lies Dir dazu bitte im Basiswissen die
4 Fachberichte von rainthanner durch.

Die verherenden Folgen findest Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/88/

Bau Dir bitte einen schönen Gartenteich, aber lass bitte
die schönen großen Fische weg.

Für nen Ferrari brauchst Du auch eine schöne große Garage
und kein Aschentonnenhäuschen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Eugen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Matthias

ich muß Andy voll und ganz zustimmen.
In dieser Pfütze 10 Kois und einen Stör zu halten ist schlicht verantwortungslos.
Wenn du schon keinen Platz für einen größeren Teich hast,dann benenne dein "Projekt Koiteich" in "Projekt Gartenteich" um und vergiß die Haltung von Kois.
Wie du ja schon richtig erkannt hast, hat Uwe keinen Teich,sondern allenfalls einen Pool. Ich sage mal Freilandaquarium dazu.

@ Uwe

deine Aussage: _"bei einem Koiteich regeln wir Menschen die Natur (soweit das möglich ist)." _  ist ja sowas von...   
Das einzige was bei dir Natur ist,sind die Fische. 

Und was dabei heraus kommt, wenn der Mensch sich einbildet, die Natur zu regeln, kann man seit einigen Jahren in Wort und Bild auf unseren einstmal schönen Planeten verfolgen. 

Edit sagte mir, nimm den Vorschlag von Stefan an und besuche ihn mal.
dann siehst du einen Koiteich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*



Eugen schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei dir Natur ist,sind die Fische.



Algen hab ich auch. 

Und nun lass mich mit deinem Antikoi-Gequatsche in Ruhe, du nervst langsam.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Eugen und Uwe,

Euer Zwist bringt Matthias gar nix.
Dafür gibts PN´s. 

Das die auf der Skizze angegebenen Maße für
einen Koiteich zu klein sind, dem stimmt glaub
ich auch Uwe zu, oder? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Euer Zwist bringt Matthias gar nix.
> Dafür gibts PN´s.



Ja, da hast du Recht Andy 

Sorry Matthias


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Matthias.

Wilkommen :Willkommen2 auch von mir.

Ich habe so ähnlich wie du angefangen. Dacht an einen kleineren Teich mit ein paar Koi.

Was daraus geworden ist siehst du hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20657 


Um Volumen zu bekommen würde ich an deiner Stelle in die Tiefe gehen und einen separaten Pflanzenfilter bauen. Bepflanzung um den Teich (Damit es schön bunt wird) kannst du ja trotzdem machen. Oder mit Pflanztaschen arbeiten oder??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projeckt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> bei einem Koiteich regeln wir Menschen die Natur (soweit das möglich ist).



Hallo,
da diese Aussage von mir wohl anscheinend falsch verstanden wurde (zumindest wurde mir das zugetragen), erkläre ich es mal anders.

Entweder ich packe mir Unmengen an Pflanzen in den Teich oder ich installiere eine UVC-Lampe um die Schwebealgen in den Griff zu bekommen.

Oder ich kaufe mir 2 Kastrierte (vermehren geht ja nicht, weil die Pflanzen usw. das dann nicht mehr schaffen) Goldfische und verzichte dann auf Pumpe und Filter.

Ich denke so versteht man das, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Goldbird (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Moin moin zusammen,

da bin ich wieder und Danke Euch noch mal für Eure Infos; Beiträge; Ideen.

Ich habe mir am Wochenende noch mal einige Teiche von Euch angeschaut und auch die Bemerkungen zu herzen genommen. Ich möchte natürlich immer noch einen Koi Teich (oder auch Pool) am besten die Mischung aus beidem.

Also ich habe Wochenende das Grundstück noch mal genau vermessen und bin jetzt unter Berücksichtigung Eurer Tipps zu folgendem neuen Entwurf gekommen.

Medium 4226 anzeigen
Ich habe den Entwurf hier auch noch mal als PDF zur hand , ist besser zu Lesen.

Jetzt hat der Teich ca. 8500 Liter Fassungsvermögen! Ob es nun unbedingt das System von Oase sein muss zur Wasserreinigung weis ich nicht, aber es ist in der ummauerten Ecke genug platz für eine Entsprechende Filteranlage denke ich.

Was sagt Ihr dazu ?

PS: da ich im Moment noch etwas gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin und auch kein Urlaub zur hand habe kann es noch ein bisschen dauern bevor ich das ganze umsetzen kann, aber ich möchte auf jeden fall schon mal das ganze zu Papier bringen um auch die Überzeugungsarbeit bei Mutti leisten zu können die jetzt schon angst hat wochenlang auf einer Bauselle zu wohnen ggggrrrrr.

Gruss Matthias
PS2: ach ja und vielen Dank für die Besichtigungsvorschläge  werde irgendwann darauf zurückkommen


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Matthias,

prima, das Du nochmal alles überdenkst.

Trotzdem, für den Stör und 10 Kois viel
zu klein. So ein Stör will schwimmen und
braucht mindestens das 12 fache seiner 
Körperlänge als Fluchtmöglichkeit, gerade,
in eine Richtung um sich einigermaßen
wohlzufühlen.

Du kannst Tiere nicht Deinen Gegebenheiten
anpassen, sondern die Gegebenheiten an
die Tiere. Geht das nicht, dann bitte andere
Tiere die damit klarkommen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Goldbird (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo CoolNiro,

meinst Du mit den 8500 Lieter ist der Teich immer noch zu klein? im dem Prospeckt von Oase habe ich was gelesen bei Koi Teichen max 1-3 Kg pro m³!
Das würde meiner rechnung nach bei diesem Entwurf wenn ich mal für einen Koi 500g annehme zwischen 2 bis 6 Kois auf 1m³ also bei 8,5 m³ ca. 40 Kois.

Oder sehe ich das jetzt ganz falsch 

so viele müssen es ja auch nicht sein.... aber so an die 20 bis 25 Stück hatte ich schon gedacht bei diesem Entwurf..... ?

Gruss Goldy


----------



## Horst T. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*



Goldbird schrieb:


> Hallo CoolNiro,
> meinst Du mit den 8500 Lieter ist der Teich immer noch zu klein? im dem Prospeckt von Oase habe ich was gelesen bei Koi Teichen max 1-3 Kg pro m³!
> Das würde meiner rechnung nach bei diesem Entwurf wenn ich mal für einen Koi 500g annehme zwischen 2 bis 6 Kois auf 1m³ also bei 8,5 m³ ca. 40 Kois.
> Oder sehe ich das jetzt ganz falsch
> ...




Hallo Goldy, die Profis hier im Forum reden von 1000 Liter Wasser *PRO *Koi !!!!!
Und wenn du dir mal anschaust wie groß die Burschen werden können, glaube ich auch das das so sein muß.....


----------



## Goldbird (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

ufff..... ok ok ok..... ich werde das ganze noch mal Überdenken.....

Danke für Eure Tips.... melde mich wieder 

Gruss oldy


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Goldy,

ist doch ganz einfach, Oase ist eine Firma und will verkaufen,
ich mag Fische und will das sie´s gut haben. Wie Horst sagt,
1000 Liter pro Koi minimum, besser noch 2000.

5-6 Kois (evtl. bekommst Du mal Nachwuchs) sind bei 8500
Liter ok, den Stör solltest Du auf jeden Fall schleunigst
jemandem mit geeigneteren Voraussetzungen übergeben.

Schönreden wäre hier einfach fehl am Platz, sorry.

Vorschreiben kann Dir das natürlich niemand, wenn
die erste Krankheit im Teich ausbricht denken dann
viele um, für die Fische leider zu spät.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

hallo goldy

schau mal dort nach 

http://www.koiundgartenteich.com/KoiGewicht.htm

http://www.kiko-gmbh.de/index-wissen-gewichte-koi.shtml


hier bekommt man ne ahnung wie groß/schwer die kois werden 

es wird halt von vielen unterschätzt wie die kois zulegen können


----------



## Goldbird (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Leute,

ja ich habs kapiert  ist zwar doof aber da muss ich mir wohl wircklich was anderes überlegen  hätte nie gedacht das die mal so groß und schwer werden.

ok ich schau mal. vieleich können wir die erdwärme ja wieder abschafen und ich habe dann mehr platz für den Teich 

ne ok spass bei seite.... ich überlege mir was. Ich melde mich wieder.

Besten Dank noch mal

Gruss Goldy


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

Find ich super von Dir 

Shubunkins sind auch schön und fast
wie kleine Kois. Fressen auch aus der Hand :hai

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*



mitch schrieb:


> http://www.kiko-gmbh.de/index-wissen-gewichte-koi.shtml



[OT]32 KG Koi, Cool  Da musst du ja vorher Wasser ablassen bevor er in den Teich kommt  Sonst schwappt der über [/OT]


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt Koiteich 2009 von A bis Z / brauche Hilfe*

hallo uwe,

meine goldis/shubunkins/sarrassas werden nicht so groß/schwer 

- oder vieleicht doch  

wenn ja dann müsste ich wirklich den restlichen garten unter wasser setzen


----------

